

Lego: Patching up a wall near you - svag
http://www.wired.co.uk/wired-magazine/archive/2010/08/play/lego-patching-up-a-wall-near-you

======
daniel-cussen
I may someday try to fix a regular wall this way and paint/apply plaster over
the legos.

